

FCC may release new wireless spectrum, unused television channels  - coffee
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/12/AR2010091203925.html

======
JunkDNA
Can someone elaborate on why broadcasters have been OK with wireless mics but
not with other devices in this spectrum? Wouldn't wireless mics risk stomping
on TV channels if poorly designed too?

The section on "Internet connected refrigerators" is plain silly. You would be
hard-pressed to find a worse usage scenario for wireless broadband, given that
a fridge is 1) fixed in a spot and 2) couldn't possibly require much bandwidth
to order eggs.

